# Se fizerdes favor



## Tony100000

Esta situação tem a ver com um robô que está a falar com o seu criador, o que justificará a frase seguinte, já que o seu criador encontra-se descontente com a sua prestação.

Será que a forma "se fizerdes favor" poderá ser usada como sinónimo mais formal de "por favor"? 



> Só vos peço que não me transformais em sucata, se fizerdes favor!


----------



## pfaa09

Mas que grande contraste, um robô, algo ligado ao moderno, ao avanço tecnológico, ao futuro, mas que fala ao estilo medieval.
Eu concordo que seja o mesmo que "por favor".
Se fizerdes o favor = Se vossa senhoria fizer o favor.


----------



## Carfer

Poder, pode, especialmente se quiser transmitir a ideia de um '_vós_' majestático, por estranho que pareça na boca de um robô. Mas não sei se toda a gente o interpretará assim.  '_Vós_' ainda subsiste nalgumas zonas do país (referindo-se à segunda pessoa do plural) e, mesmo fora delas, ainda há quem o use sem qualquer relação com tratamentos majestáticos, pelo que receio que seja um pouco equívoco. A primeira impressão que me deixou não foi a de formalidade. Talvez arrebicando um pouco mais a frase (com o risco de acentuar o insólito).


----------



## Tony100000

Quando faço traduções, tenho duas coisas em mente. Quem trata alguém por "senhor/a", o "você" vence. Quem trata alguém por "Mestre / Majestade", o "vós" para o uso singular vence, tal como se fazia antigamente com os reis e rainhas. Como não estou muito no meu ambiente de conforto, tenho sempre algumas dúvidas a respeito desta estrutura.


----------



## jazyk

já que o seu criador se encontra descontente com a sua prestação.

Só vos peço que não me transformeis em sucata, se fizerdes favor!


----------



## gato radioso

Só uma pregunta típica de não nativo:
Se não fosse um robô tão arcaizante, o que ela/ele diria normalmente seria: "_se faz favor_", não é? 
Nunca pensei nisto, mais suponho que aqui  um robô não falaria de tu com o seu criador.


----------



## AlexSantos

Olha, não sei como funciona nas traduções de Portugal, então talvez meus conselhos não se apliquem, mas nas traduções daqui do Brasil o "vós" não significa formalidade e só é usado em duas situações basicamente:

1) Para reproduzir uma linguagem arcaica do texto original (equivalente ao "ye" do inglês)
2) Para falar com divindades (um bom exemplo é a tradução da animação "O caminho para El dorado").

Para autoridades, como reis ou monarcas, o "vós" não é usado. Usa-se "Vossa Majestade", mas com a conjugação da terceira pessoa do singular, como "você".

Na situação de um robô a falar com seu criador, definitivamente soaria bem estranho, eu diria. Até porque o "vós" é quase exclusivamente usado para mais de um indivíduo. Aqui eu traduziria como:

Só lhe peço, por gentileza, que não me transforme em sucata!


----------



## machadinho

O robô se dirige ao seu *criador*. O deus das religiões monoteístas é o criador. Analogamente, o criador do robô talvez seja uma divindade para o robô. Daí talvez o 'vós' não esteja tão fora de lugar assim.

(O que está fora do lugar é a língua portuguesa usar o 'vós' para se dirigir a divindades. Nem o grego arcaico e clássico, nem a coiné do Novo Testamento, nem o latim, nem as línguas modernas do ocidente o fazem. É 'tu' em todas elas. No pai-nosso e na ave-maria só para começar. Salvo a Última Flor do Lácio.)


----------



## AlexSantos

Quando há mais de uma divindade, foi o que eu quis dizer. No singular é sempre "tu" mesmo. Por isso mesmo, não se justifica o robô usar o "vós" para se referir ao criador, mesmo achando que ele é uma divindade, como você sugeriu no primeiro parágrafo.


----------



## machadinho

(Ah, tá, é que a sua formulação saiu ambígua entre divindades no coletivo ou em separado.) Quanto ao 'vós' singular, não foi bem o que eu quis dizer. Em referência ao Criador, bem ou mal (mal), há precedente na religião católica. O exemplo mais óbvio é a tradução "consagrada", mas errônea, das passagens do Novo Testamento de onde se tiraram os versos relevantes do pai-nosso e da ave-maria.

Pior, há um bocado de traduções capengas do francês, antigas e recentes, que traduzem o 'vous' singular por 'vós'. Já vi em traduções publicadas de tratados de filosofia do século XVII e XVIII feitos na forma de diálogos. Aparece o tempo todo em traduções feitas às pressas em teses, dissertações e artigos. É um pesadelo. Até em romances de capa e espada! Os caras se matando no terreiro mas se tratando por 'vós'. Se não me falha a memória, e estou com sono para ir conferir, até o Machado de Assis vacilou nessa nas tradução que ele fez do francês.

Enfim, há precedentes. Há justificativa. Ruim, mas há.


----------



## AlexSantos

Hahahaha Sim, é verdade. É engraçado como mesmo nas versões em latim se usa o "tu" nas orações, mas aqui se traduziu por "vós". Ainda assim, como você mesmo disse, esse uso não é considerado padrão, e eu não aconselharia, bem como tratar reis e autoridades por "vós".


----------



## Tony100000

Nós aqui, nas rezas, usamos sempre o vós para divindades.

"Pai Nosso que estais no céu
Santificado seja o vosso nome..."

No entanto, costumamos usar o "tu" para falar com Ele diretamente. Mas há quem use igualmente o "vós".


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Salvo a Última Flor do Lácio.)



_"_Pater noster
_Notre Père qui êtes aux cieux 
Restez-y 
Et nous nous resterons sur la terrre 
Qui est quelquefois si jolie_"
(Jacques Prévert, Paroles, 1946) - Para dizer que, em França, o '_vous_' só passou a _'tu'_ depois do Vaticano II

E do Prévert ao Asimov, que não incluiu a adoração do criador entre as três leis da robótica, possivelmente porque se apercebeu de que o seu historial assassino contrariava flagrantemente a primeira lei. Acredito que a ideia de um criador não circulava nos circuitos do cérebro positrónico de R. Daneel Olivaw e que não era só por falar inglês que não trataria por '_vós_' a Drª Susan Calvin (aqui especulo. Li a série há cinquenta anos e as lembranças dela são bastante fluidas). Mas Asimov saía do comum, o habitual é concebermos as nossas criaturas, incluindo a de um criador, à nossa imagem e semelhança.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> _"_Pater noster
> _Notre Père qui êtes aux cieux
> Restez-y
> Et nous nous resterons sur la terrre
> Qui est quelquefois si jolie_"
> (Jacques Prévert, Paroles, 1946) - Para dizer que, em França, o '_vous_' só passou a _'tu'_ depois do Vaticano II


Ou seja, na França, o equívoco foi corrigido. Quem sabe na língua francesa mundo afora? Só falta a Última Flor do Lácio.


----------



## AlexSantos

machadinho said:


> Ou seja, na França, o equívoco foi corrigido. Quem sabe na língua francesa mundo afora? Só falta a Última Flor do Lácio.



No Brasil já foi corrigido, pelo que eu saiba. Já ouvi várias vezes "Pai nosso que estás no Céu, santificado seja o teu nome".

É só na Ave Maria que ainda se costuma usar o "vós", mas também já ouvi "Ave Maria cheia de graça, o senhor é contigo", apesar de ser com menos frequência.


----------



## Carfer

Não sei se é equívoco, passa-me completamente ao lado porque sou um ignorante absoluto nessas matérias, mas suspeito que, nesse ponto, o oscilar entre o '_vós_' e o '_tu_', entre o reverencial e o próximo, estará mais relacionado com opções ideológicas do que com a fidelidade aos textos originais. Os textos servem um propósito e mudanças de orientação deste acarretaram e acarretarão sempre alterações na forma como as fontes são traduzidas e interpretadas. Se o '_tu_' ainda não se impôs entre nós não será porque não haja tradutores capazes. É mais provável, parece-me, que se deva à resistência ou fraca adesão a essas mudanças entre aqueles para os quais têm importância. Da mesma forma, desconfio da vantagem em apanhar esse comboio. Em abstracto, é-me indiferente que se use o '_vós_' ou o '_tu_'. Não vejo aí progresso nem retrocesso. Ficaria muito satisfeito se a generalização do uso do '_tu_' significasse uma maior igualdade efectiva entre as pessoas. Igualmente ficaria se fosse o uso do '_vós_' que tivesse esse significado, mas, em qualquer dos casos, sou céptico. Não tenho grande fé no valor das palavras em si porque não acredito - e julgo que ninguém acredita - que o _'You_' com que a rainha de Inglaterra é tratada tenha o mesmo valor e a mesma informalidade do nosso '_tu_' ou que, pelo facto de os falantes do inglês só conhecerem o '_you_', sejam, por isso, mais iguais entre si do que nós. Ocorre-me que o que hoje é informal, como o _'você_', até tem origem no formalíssimo '_vossa mercê_' (formalidade de que o _'você_' do português europeu, aliás, ainda guarda um resquício). Por mim, bordoada nas desigualdades e nas injustiças e as palavras que fiquem em paz, que a culpa não é delas nem a solução está nelas.

Também não sei se entendi bem a sua objecção sobre a tradução por '_vós_' do '_vous_' singular francês. O '_vós_' singular português foi tratamento de regra entre (ou para alguém se dirigir) a gente da nobreza ou de posição social alta até, pelo menos, ao século XIX. Não haverá nessas traduções casos em que o paralelismo se justifica?


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Também não sei se entendi bem a sua objecção sobre a tradução por '_vós_' do '_vous_' singular francês. O '_vós_' singular português foi tratamento de regra entre (ou para alguém se dirigir) a gente da nobreza ou de posição social alta até, pelo menos, ao século XIX. Não haverá nessas traduções casos em que o paralelismo se justifica?


Carfer, mudarei de ideia e reconhecerei o engano com exemplos. Vamos aos clássicos!


----------



## machadinho

AlexSantos said:


> No Brasil já foi corrigido, pelo que eu saiba. Já ouvi várias vezes "Pai nosso que estás no Céu, santificado seja o teu nome".
> 
> É só na Ave Maria que ainda se costuma usar o "vós", mas também já ouvi "Ave Maria cheia de graça, o senhor é contigo", apesar de ser com menos frequência.


Que interessante. Não sabia. O pai-nosso com 'tu' num contexto católico ou protestante?


----------



## AlexSantos

machadinho said:


> Que interessante. Não sabia. O pai-nosso com 'tu' num contexto católico ou protestante?


Eu não saberia dizer, porque não sou cristão; mas, visto que eu ouço em canais de TV e estações de rádio, nos quais o protestantismo tem bastante espaço, eu diria, muito por alto, que foi num contexto protestante.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Carfer, mudarei de ideia e reconhecerei o engano com exemplos. Vamos aos clássicos!



Não falei em "engano", @machadinho, nem poderia ter falado visto que você não mencionou nenhum caso concreto. Referiu que em traduções de textos dos  séculos XVII e XVIII haveria um abuso da tradução por '_vós'_ do '_vous_' singular  francês e foi na sequência disso, pensando em contextos desses nossos mesmos séculos em que a tradução por 'vós' teria cabimento, que perguntei se não haveria entre eles casos em que se justificasse. Parti do princípio de que, nessa altura, o português do Brasil andaria mais próximo do europeu, especialmente no que toca às formas de tratamento.
Evidentemente, sem casos concretos, não tenho nada a dizer para além de generalidades. Em todo o caso, encontro em clássicos, respigados ao acaso, exemplos em que a tradução do '_vous_' por '_vós_' e vice-versa me pareceria exacta. Vejamos

Do lado português:
_'No mundo non me sei parelha,
mentre me for' como me vai,
ca ja moiro por vós - e ai!'_
(Paio Soares de Taveirós, '_Cantiga da Ribeirinha, _finais do século XII - cantiga de amigo em que um plebeu declara o seu amor por uma mulher nobre _)_

"_MOÇA - Pois porque estais anojada? Dizei-mo, por vida vossa!_" -
(Gil Vicente, '_Auto da Índia_', 1509). Em toda a peça, no diálogo entre a patroa e a criada (designada por '_Moça_'), esta dirige-se àquela usando sempre o '_vós_' singular. A patroa, ao invés, trata-a por _'tu_': -'_Hajas a minha bênção_'

_'Quem pudéra julgar de vós, Senhora,
Que huma tal fé pudesse assi perder-vos?
Se por amar-vos chego a aborrecer-vos,
Deixar não posso o amar-vos algum'hora_'
(Camões, '_Quem pudéra julgar de vós, Senhora')_

'_Oh la, mestre Affonso Domingues, bem aproveitaes o soalheiro! não vos quero eu mal por isso; que um bom sol de inverno vale, na idade grave, mais que todos os remedios de longa vida, que em seus alforges trazem por ahi os physicos." (...) "Quem e que me fala?—perguntou este, alçando a cabeça. "Fr. Lourenço Lamprea, vosso amigo e servidor, honrado mestre Affonso. Tao esquecida anda já minha voz em vossas orelhas, que me não conheceis pela toada?'
(_Alexandre Herculano_, 'A Abóbada')
_
E no cancioneiro popular português também há exemplos relevantes. Considere a '_Bela Infanta_'
_'(...
Ai de mim, pobre, viúva
Três filhas que eu tenho
- Que darias vós, senhora, (sic)
-Dava-le tanto dinheiro (sic)
 e as telhas do meu telhado
- Que darias vós, senhora, (sic)
- Três moinhos que eu tenho
...)_'
A particularidade interessante é que se trata de uma versão recolhida entre imigrantes portugueses na costa leste dos Estados Unidos em finais do século XX, publicada nas 'Actas' da Universidade de Coimbra. Quer dizer, nestas manifestações do imaginário popular português, ainda muito recente, é o '_vós_' singular que se emprega para dizer como se tratava antigamente uma senhora com respeito.

Agora, do lado brasileiro:

Refere especificamente o exemplo do Machado de Assis, mas, com ele, tenho um problema. Sei que, do francês, traduziu , por exemplo, '_O Barbeiro de Sevilha' _de Beaumarchai_s_, mas não encontro a tradução em lado nenhum, não posso comparar. Contudo e por exemplo, neste trecho em que o Figaro se dirige ao conde Almaviva, não vejo porque não traduzir '_vous_' pelo '_vós_' singular português - nem me espantaria nada nem vejo como se possa censurar se acaso Machado o tiver feito.

Figaro. _-Oui, je vous reconnais ; voilà les bontés familières dont vous m’avez toujours honoré._
(Sim, reconheço-vos; são as mercês habituais com que sempre me honrastes)
Le Comte. - '_Je ne te reconnaissais pas, moi. Te voilà si gros et si gras…_'
(Pois eu não te reconhecia, assim tão corpulento e gordo)
Figaro. - _'Que voulez-vous, monseigneur, c’est la misère._'
(Que quereis, senhor, é a miséria.)


----------



## machadinho

Acho que está passando da hora de rever as minhas opiniões sobre o 'vós' singular.  Obrigado pelos exemplos, Carfer!


----------



## guihenning

Vou chover no molhado, mas lá vai:
O que eu sei é que até antes de chegarem ao Brasil, os portugueses voseavam a quem não conheciam ou pessoas em níveis sociais superiores, além de, claro, o plural; enquanto obviamente tuteavam pessoas próximas, familiares e crianças. Quando o nosso mais famoso castelhanismo de "Vuestra Merced" chegou a terras portuguesas, este passou rapidamente a ocupar o lugar que antes se preenchia com o 'vós'. Ou seja, até há não tanto tempo assim o português se comportava de maneira idêntica ao francês. A forma vernácula portuguesa de se distanciar duma pessoa era o 'vós', não implicando um plural majestático. Depois de 'você' (ou qualquer outra forma assentada na época como vancê, vossemecê, etc), o 'vós' passou a ter ares majestáticos transmitidos principalmente pelos cancioneiros que voseavam as donzelas. É um dos exemplos mais abundantes que se tem em português tendo o 'vós' usado para uma só pessoa.
Por algum motivo não latino o francês e português tinham (nós ainda temos) o 'Pai Nosso' escrito na segunda do plural, tempo depois os franceses começaram a achar o 'vous' muito distante e não tendo justificativa latina, mudaram para o 'tu'.
Eu nunca vi um Pai Nosso ser rezado na igreja católica na segunda do singular. Eu sei que há músicas, há até algumas orações, mas deus é sempre sistematicamente voseado no Pai Nosso, além da Ave Maria.

Sobre a questão do Tony:
Eu acho que se pode usar sim o 'vós', se houver implícita ou explicitamente a noção de que o robô reverencia o dono. Sendo Portugal catolicíssimo, todas ou (quase) todas as pessoas têm em mente esse quê majestático que traz o 'vós'. Mas se achar que a conjugação dos verbos 'pese' no texto, melhor será usar 'Vossa Mercê' ou 'o senhor' cuja conjugação já deva soar mais corrente a quase todos os portugueses.


----------



## Tony100000

A tradução que fiz vem do japonês. Quem tiver um certo conhecimento da língua, saverá que há várias formas formais de se tratar uma pessoa, indicando um sufixo ao nome. Se tratar as pessoas por "san", por exemplo, "João-san", isto equivale, muitas vezes, a senhor, portanto, seria "Sr. João". Se tratar alguém por "sama", que é um sufixo ainda mais respeitoso, sendo usado geralmente para alguém com cargos deveras importantes, como alguém da realeza, diindades, etc., equivalendo geralmente a uma forma respeitosa usando o "vós" singular. Geralmente, traduzo o "sama" por "mestre, excelentíssimo, etc." Como o robô trata o criador por "sama", vê-se logo que o venera a todos os níveis.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Eu nunca vi um Pai Nosso ser rezado na igreja católica na segunda do singular. Eu sei que há músicas, há até algumas orações, mas deus é sempre sistematicamente voseado no Pai Nosso, além da Ave Maria.


Na igreja católica *&* em português, você quis dizer, _né?_ Porque, de saída, em latim e em grego sempre foi tuteado. E igreja católica sem latim, querido, não é igreja católica. Em espanhol chamam a deus no pai-nosso de _Usted_ por acaso? Em alemão, no pai-nosso, de _Sie_? Não. Ora bolas.

_Hallowed be thy name_, na King James. (E James era católico.)

Venham cá, qual a fonte, caros @guihenning e @Carfer, para justificarem a afirmação de que os franceses mudaram de 'vous' para 'tu' porque era muito distante, não porque é bizarro como tradução? Acho muito mais provável que seja em decorrência da _Bible de Jérusalem_, que, aliás, é ligeiramente anterior ao Vaticano II.



Tony100000 said:


> A tradução que fiz vem do japonês. Quem tiver um certo conhecimento da língua, saverá que há várias formas formais de se tratar uma pessoa, indicando um sufixo ao nome. Se tratar as pessoas por "san", por exemplo, "João-san", isto equivale, muitas vezes, a senhor, portanto, seria "Sr. João". Se tratar alguém por "sama", que é um sufixo ainda mais respeitoso, sendo usado geralmente para alguém com cargos deveras importantes, como alguém da realeza, diindades, etc., equivalendo geralmente a uma forma respeitosa usando o "vós" singular. Geralmente, traduzo o "sama" por "mestre, excelentíssimo, etc." Como o robô trata o criador por "sama", vê-se logo que o venera a todos os níveis.


Informação importante, Tony. Do japonês, então, agora que não sei mesmo, e já estou até mudando de ideia sobre o 'vós' por causa das mensagens do @Carfer e @guihenning acima. Isso dito, pergunto: será que não seria um deslize grave de etiqueta chamar a um, digamos, duque de 'vós' em vez de 'duque'? Ficaríamos surpresos se fosse crime de lesa-majestade se dirigir a um rei ou a um imperador por 'vós' em vez de 'Vossa Majestade'. Alguém já deve ter perdido a cabeça por causa disso!


----------



## guihenning

Bem, sendo assim, parece que o vós encaixa muito bem. Mas se não houver esse "endeusamento" por parte do robô, acho eu, que as outras opções que temos na terceira pessoa condizem melhor com a nossa realidade de língua e também com o sufixo japonês que, como você apontou no post anterior, não é _exclusivo _a entidades religiosas ou a quem se reverencia, mas o nosso vós sim.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> E igreja católica sem latim, querido, não é igreja católica. Em espanhol chamam a deus no pai-nosso de _usted_ por acaso? Em alemão, no pai-nosso, de _Sie_? Não. Ora bolas.


Não, machadinho, mas há que ter em consideração que embora o "você" tenha substituído o vós, só este pode ter valor reverencial e majestático, ao passo que "você" sempre foi uma forma de distância, até pejorativa. Não dá para pôr as duas formas como equivalentes neste caso. Ao vosear deus, estou me pondo inferiormente a ele, mas ao tratá-lo por você, pode ser justamente o contrário (se considerarmos apenas o valor que sempre teve o você, excluindo o uso corrente neste país). O respeito imposto por - Sie não é um respeito majestoso e cerimonioso que tem o "vós"

Sobre as fontes, tento encontrá-las mal chegue em casa, porque agora estou redigindo isto aqui com muita dificuldade no metrô.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> O respeito imposto por - Sie não é um respeito majestoso e cerimonioso que tem o "vós".


Truco!

Acho que é o mesmo respeito. Pouco majestoso e algo cerimonioso. Chame ao Imperador do Japão o equivalente deles lá para 'vós' e vejamos quem segue para a prisão.


----------



## Tony100000

machadinho said:


> Informação importante, Tony. Do japonês, então, agora que não sei mesmo, e já estou até mudando de ideia sobre o 'vós' por causa das mensagens do @Carfer e @guihenning acima. Isso dito, pergunto: será que não seria um deslize grave de etiqueta chamar a um, digamos, duque de 'vós' em vez de 'duque'? Ficaríamos surpresos se fosse crime de lesa-majestade se dirigir a um rei ou a um imperador por 'vós' em vez de 'Vossa Majestade'. Alguém já deve ter perdido a cabeça por causa disso!



A respeito dos Duques, confesso que não sei. Nós temos o Duque de Bragança e presumo que o tratemos por "você".

No que respeita a "Vossa Majestade", presumo que já estejamos a tratá-la/o por "vós". A forma "Sua Majestade" também já a ouvi não sei onde.
Se estiver certo, penso que não haveria problema em tratar por "vós" apenas, já que o uso de "Vossa Majestade" tornar-se-ia um pouco repetitivo.
Aliás, também poderíamos omitir o pronome, ficando algo mais natural.



> Vossa Majestade, em que posso servir-vos. Estou à vossa inteira disposição. Proclamai qualquer ordem e eu segui-la-ei. Tudo o que ordenardes será feito com a máxima prontidão possível.



Algo deste género.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Por algum motivo não latino o francês e português tinham (nós ainda temos) o 'Pai Nosso' escrito na segunda do plural, tempo depois os franceses começaram a achar o 'vous' muito distante e não tendo justificativa latina, mudaram para o 'tu'


No que toca a França, há quem o explique a fixação no '_vous_' como uma forma de diferenciação dos católicos em relação à prática protestante ('_tu_'). Como o protestantismo foi fortemente reprimido entre nós, a explicação não nos serve, mas  a adesão a uma orientação geral da Igreja católica já poderia ser.  
Pouvoir et religion



guihenning said:


> Eu acho que se pode usar sim o 'vós', se houver implícita ou explicitamente a noção de que o robô reverencia o dono. Sendo Portugal catolicíssimo, todas ou (quase) todas as pessoas têm em mente esse quê majestático que traz o 'vós'. Mas se achar que a conjugação dos verbos 'pese' no texto, melhor será usar 'Vossa Mercê' ou 'o senhor' cuja conjugação já deva soar mais corrente a quase todos os portugueses.


_'Vossa Mercê_' soaria muito anacrónico aos ouvidos portugueses modernos. '_Vós_', talvez sim, mas não me parece que em decorrência de prática religiosa, ou, pelo menos, de prática religiosa actual. O país só é nominalmente católico e a situação já nem sequer é recente. Os praticantes efectivos são uma clara minoria (só à volta de um quinto da população frequenta a igreja)



machadinho said:


> Venham cá, qual a fonte, caros @guihenning e @Carfer, para justificarem a afirmação de que os franceses mudaram de 'vous' para 'tu' porque era muito distante, não porque é bizarro como tradução? Acho muito mais provável que seja em decorrência da _Bible de Jérusalem_, que, aliás, é ligeiramente anterior ao Vaticano II.



A informação quanto ao momento proveio cá de casa (uma nativa sabe, seguramente). Pessoalmente, não saberia dizer. Não vivia em França na época e quando deixei de frequentar igrejas a missa ainda era em latim. Mas as fontes confirmam o motivo e o tempo. Veja o texto anexo. 
A Biblia de Jerusalém é de 1966 e insere-se claramente na nova orientação do Vaticano II.



machadinho said:


> será que não seria um deslize grave de etiqueta chamar a um, digamos, duque de 'vós' em vez de 'duque'? Ficaríamos surpresos se fosse crime de lesa-majestade se dirigir a um rei ou a um imperador por 'vós' em vez de 'Vossa Majestade'. Alguém já deve ter perdido a cabeça por causa disso!


Deslize grave seria chamá-lo '_duque_', @machadinho . Algum camponês ingénuo talvez lhe chamasse '_senhor duque_' e é o mais terra-a-terra que consigo imaginar!

Un peu la guerre


----------



## machadinho

Tony100000 said:


> No que respeita a "Vossa Majestade", presumo que já estejamos a tratá-la/o por "vós". A forma "Sua Majestade" também já a ouvi não sei onde. Se estiver certo, penso que não haveria problema em tratar por "vós" apenas, já que o uso de "Vossa Majestade" tornar-se-ia um pouco repetitivo. Aliás, também poderíamos omitir o pronome, ficando algo mais natural.


Não, Tony. Tanto 'Vossa Majestade' como 'Sua Majestade' exigem a terceira pessoa: 'Vossa Majestade é'.

É por isso que me pergunto se não seria um deslize de etiqueta usar a segunda do plural com um rei.



Carfer said:


> No que toca a França, há quem o explique a fixação no '_vous_' como uma forma de diferenciação dos católicos em relação à prática protestante ('_tu_'). Como o protestantismo foi fortemente reprimido entre nós, a explicação não nos serve, mas  a adesão a uma orientação geral da Igreja católica já poderia ser.
> Pouvoir et religion


Bem plausível.



Carfer said:


> A Biblia de Jerusalém é de 1966 e insere-se claramente na nova orientação do Vaticano II.


19*5*6, anterior ao Concílio Vaticano II, que foi de 1962 a 1965, mas, sim, ela se insere claramente na nova orientação da Igreja Católica.



Carfer said:


> Deslize grave seria chamá-lo '_duque_', @machadinho . Algum camponês ingénuo talvez lhe chamasse '_senhor duque_' e é o mais terra-a-terra que consigo imaginar!


 oops... eu devia ter usado uma forma de tratamento, como 'Vossa Ducacidade', ou algo que o valha!  É, @Tony100000 , a gente não ia sobreviver muito tempo sob uma monarquia!

Para repetir, o 'vós' não se encaixa com 'Vossa Alteza' e quejandos. Levanto a hipótese de que era desrespeitoso usar o 'vós' com a nobreza.

Obrigado pela paǵina do Jean Rouaud. Muito interessante. E a forma híbrida é ótima! "_Notre Père qui *êtes* aux cieux, que *ton* nom soit sanctifié_."


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Para repetir, o 'vós' não se encaixa com 'Vossa Alteza' e quejandos. Levanto a hipótese de que era desrespeitoso usar o 'vós' com a nobreza."



Pois a mim vem-me logo à cabeça o Camões, na dedicatória de '_Os Lusíadas_':
_'E vós, ó bem nascida segurança, da lusitana antiga liberdade_' (...)
_'Vós, tenro e novo ramo florescente' (...)
'Vós, poderoso rei, cujo alto Império' (...) 
'E julgareis qual é mais excelente / se ser do Mundo Rei, se de tal gente.' (...)
'Em vós os olhos tem o Mouro frio, / Em quem vê seu exício afigurado'
_
O Rei e o _'vós_' em quem o Mouro tem os olhos é D. Sebastião, rei de Portugal. Não mandou cortar a cabeça ao poeta, até lhe deu uma tença (que não o impediu de morrer na miséria, mas isso são outros contos).

Para os duques, as formas de tratamento variaram em Portugal, como, aliás, também para o rei. Do alfa ao ómega da coisa, vejam aqui DFT--dicionário de formas de tratamento. @machadinho, divirta-se (se não ficar esmagado sob o peso de tanta formalidade! Se precisar de saber como tratar um aiatola, tem lá)


----------



## Carfer

Tony100000 said:


> A forma "Sua Majestade" também já a ouvi não sei onde.



_'Sua Majestade'_ vê-se muito nas legendas dos filmes da televisão (traduzidos por "profissionais" que acham que o General Staff é um tal general Staff) usado como vocativo, o que, obviamente não pode ser. _'Sua Majestade' _é quando se fala *do* Rei (terceira pessoa propriamente dita), não quando alguém se dirige *ao* Rei (_'Vossa Majestade'_). Isto é uma questão de gramática, mais do que de etiqueta ou de protocolo.
Ah! e em _'Vossa Majestade, em que posso servir-vos_', '_Vossa_' cai, é só '_Majestade, em que posso servir-vos?,_' mas _'Vossa Majestade sabe que sou um vosso leal servidor' _


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Ah! e em _'Vossa Majestade, em que posso servir-vos_', '_Vossa_' cai, é só '_Majestade, em que posso servir-vos?,_' mas _'Vossa Majestade sabe que sou um vosso leal servidor' _


Num mesmo diálogo, ora na segunda do plural, ora na terceira do singular?  É isso mesmo?

"um *seu* leal servidor", não?


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> No que toca a França, há quem o explique a fixação no '_vous_' como uma forma de diferenciação dos católicos em relação à prática protestante ('_tu_'). Como o protestantismo foi fortemente reprimido entre nós, a explicação não nos serve, mas a adesão a uma orientação geral da Igreja católica já poderia ser.


Aqui, esta é uma marca que claramente diferencia o catolicismo do protestantismo. Talvez essa distinção mesmo 'sem querer' ainda persiste no uso do 'vós' por parte dos católicos. Os protestantes só tuteiam deus, os católicos só o voseiam. Sistematicamente. O padre já se dirige aos fiéis por 'vocês', mas ao fim de toda missa diz-lhes: "_Ide em paz e que o Senhor vos acompanhe!_", em seguida todos mecanicamente respondem "_Graças a Deus_" e vão-se embora.



Carfer said:


> Pois a mim vem-me logo à cabeça o Camões, na dedicatória de '_Os Lusíadas_':


Sim, mas na época de Camões os pronomes de tratamento ainda eram coisa nova na língua e provavelmente de uso ainda bem instável.



machadinho said:


> "um *seu* leal servidor", não?


Segundo a gramática brasileira e portuguesa, sim. Senão dizer "Vossa Majestade sois" é o mesmo que dizer "você és" e "você fizeste". Uma lambança.

Vossa Majestade, em que posso lhe servir? 

Bom, mas então parece que há uma diferença entre Brasil e Portugal, eu diria. Hoje em dia reservamos o 'vós' para Deus e para nada mais, além de quase todo mundo ter em mente que vós é um plural arcaico. Para todas as outras situações usamos os pronomes de tratamento _sempre_ conjugados na terceira pessoa:

_Você (Vossa Mercê) —  _forma de tratamento corrente no Brasil, mais formal em Portugal
_Vossa Alteza_ para príncipes, duques
_Vossa Eminência_ para cardeais
_Vossa Reverendíssima_ para sacerdotes e bispos
_Vossa Excelência_ para altas autoridades e oficiais-generais
_Vossa Magnificência_ para reitores de universidades
_Vossa Majestade_ para reis e rainhas
_Vossa Majestade Imperial_ para Imperadores
_Vossa Santidade_ para o Papa
_Vossa Senhoria_ para tratamento cerimonioso tratamento cerimonioso
_Vossa Onipotência_ para Deus

O que estais dizendo, então, é que fora do fato de soar ou não antiquado a forma como os utilizais é que esses pronomes acompanham os verbos na segunda do plural? Aqui (e aparentemente também aí) é agramatical.

P.S até que enfim uma discussão interessante neste fórum, gente.


----------



## Tony100000

Depois de pensar um pouco no assunto, eis a que eu cheguei.



> Vossa Majestade pode fazer tudo aquilo que quiser.
> Vossa Majestade, (vós) podeis fazer tudo o que quiserdes.



Penso que aqui a vírgula no meio muda as coisas. Já que há uma pausa na fala, penso que o "Vós" poderá ser usado.

E confesso que "um seu leal servidor" soa deveras mal. 
Usaria claramente aqui um "vós".


----------



## machadinho

Tony100000 said:


> Penso que aqui a vírgula no meio muda as coisas. Já que há uma pausa na fala, penso que o "Vós" poderá ser usado


Leste, ó cristão, a cabeira epístola carferiana?


----------



## Carfer

Escrevi a frase sem reflectir nela, mas se o @machadinho não me tivesse chamado a atenção, não a veria como problemática. Tal como o @guihenning diz, não há dúvida de que na generalidade das situações de tratamento deferente  é _'seu_' que é correcto. Algo me dizia, porém, que aqui não cai bem. Não me parecia evidente que '_vosso_' estivesse errado, pese embora a regra gramatical e o reconhecer que, se se tratasse de outra "Excelência" qualquer, teria escrito _'seu_' sem hesitação. Porquê então tê-lo escrito e sentir tanta resistência a alterá-lo? Pus-me a matutar no assunto e à procura de exemplos e doutrina fiáveis na net, o único recurso de que aqui disponho. Por esse lado, não tive grande sucesso. Encontrei muito pouca coisa e o que encontrei é confuso e não cobre esta situação específica. Sim, que além de específica é rara, já não faz parte da nossa vivência há muito, uma vez que, felizmente, não temos monarquias há mais de um século (*), e só pode ser documentada por via de textos, possivelmente cartas, dirigidos directamente ao monarca. Porque a especificidade que lhe encontro é tratar-se, precisamente, do monarca, que não é uma "Excelência" qualquer, e de uma jura de lealdade.
Como é sabido, os monarcas usam o plural majestático "_Nós_" quando falam de si próprios. Consequentemente, dizem '_o nosso exército_', o '_nosso' reino_, '_os nosso súbditos_', etc.. O correlativo deste '_Nós_' para quem se dirige formalmente à majestade é '_Vós_' e, por isso, o possessivo é '_vosso_': '_o vosso exército', 'o vosso reino', 'os 'vossos súbditos'. _O mesmo acontece em situações de extremo respeito, como aquele que os crentes entendem dever a Deus. Ora, não há-de ser por acaso que o '_Pai Nosso_', na nossa versão voseada, diz '_Pai Nosso que estais no céu, santificado seja o *Vosso* nome, venha a nós o *Vosso* reino, etc._'. É certo que, na frase em apreço, há uma discordância entre a pessoa verbal e a do possessivo, mas admito que, em tais situações, a etiqueta se sobreponha à gramática. Aliás, estes '_Nós_' e '_Vós_' já são, em si mesmos, desvios das regras comuns que não têm outra justificação senão o protocolo e a etiqueta. Quem usa o plural_ 'Nós'_ e _'Vós'_ para falar de uma pessoa singular não está, seguramente, determinado por razões gramaticais_. _
E, depois, há a questão da lealdade. A mim parece-me estranho que alguém afirme a sua lealdade ao rei recorrendo a um determinante ambíguo. '_Seu servidor_', '_seu_' de quem? Do rei ou de algum adversário dele? Convenhamos que, em situações de grande tensão ou com um monarca paranóico, o risco de o duvidoso "servidor" ficar sem cabeça, como alerta o @machadinho , seria grande. Melhor ter cautela, ser claro, pesar as palavras e deixar a gramática para os gramáticos.
É este o estado, de momento, das minhas reflexões. Não digo que esteja certo o que escrevi, mas, até ver, não retiro.



Tony100000 said:


> Penso que aqui a vírgula no meio muda as coisas. Já que há uma pausa na fala, penso que o "Vós" poderá ser usado.



Isso é verdade, mas não penso que mude substancialmente a razão de ser do '_vosso_' na redacção primitiva.



guihenning said:


> Sim, mas na época de Camões os pronomes de tratamento ainda eram coisa nova na língua e provavelmente de uso ainda bem instável.



Eu sei. Provavelmente, poderia arranjar exemplos mais modernos, mas aqui só tenho a net. Os livros ficaram em Lisboa e a pesquisa no Google é, neste ponto, quase como procurar agulha em palheiro e, se a memória não me ajudar, pior.


(*) Já agora, deixem-me esclarecer que eu vejo estas frases numa perspectiva histórica, de reprodução do que seria a fala da época nessas circunstâncias. Modernamente, não fazem sentido nenhum. Como digo, felizmente para nós, não temos nenhum monarca a quem tratar por '_Majestade_' ou por '_Vós_', nem é esse o uso com '_Presidentes-Reis_', que parece que também os vai havendo (costumam ser assim apelidados os da V República francesa, especialmente De Gaulle).

P.S. Encontrei um exemplo na "Carta do Achamento do Brasil", de Pero Vaz de Caminha. É a frase que a fecha:


> E pois que, *Senhor*, é certo que tanto neste cargo que levo como em outra qualquer coisa que de* Vosso serviço* for, Vossa Alteza há de ser de mim muito bem servida, *a Ela* peço que, por me fazer singular mercê, *mande* vir da ilha de São Tomé a Jorge de Osório, meu genro -- o que d'Ela receberei em muita mercê.


----------



## machadinho

São ponderações bastante razoáveis, Carfer, em especial no que tange à ambiguidade de 'seu' e aos motivos que levam alguém a optar em vez por 'vosso'. A citação do Perto Vaz de Caminha, porém, não corrobora, a meu ver, o 'Vossa Majestade sabe que sou um vosso leal servidor'. Pois as escolhas do Caminha são gramaticalmente coerentes _no interior de cada oração._ Na primeira oração, ele se dirige ao monarca diretamente; nas demais orações, indiretamente. Ou seja:

1. 'Vosso' remete a 'Senhor' na primeira oração.
2. 'a Ela' e "d'Ela" remetem a 'Vossa Alteza' nas demais.​A coerência dele no interior das orações tampouco demonstra que 'Vossa Majestade [...] vosso leal servidor' esteja errado. Nem que esteja certo.

Em suma, é uma lambança. Admito que estava enganado sobre os usos de 'vós' no português antigo e clássico. No entanto, falta muito para me convencer de que 'vós' traduza adequadamente, no âmbito das línguas modernas, o 'vous', 'sama', 'Sie' etc. Fica muito afetado.

No caso do robô do @Tony100000, o efeito será *cômico*. Se o original não for cômico, a tradução não ficará boa.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> São ponderações bastante razoáveis, Carfer, em especial no que tange à ambiguidade de 'seu' e aos motivos que levam alguém a optar em vez por 'vosso'. A citação do Perto Vaz de Caminha, porém, não corrobora, a meu ver, o 'Vossa Majestade sabe que sou um vosso leal servidor'. Pois as escolhas do Caminha são gramaticalmente coerentes _no interior de cada oração._ Na primeira oração, ele se dirige ao monarca diretamente; nas demais orações, indiretamente. Ou seja:
> 
> 1. 'Vosso' remete a 'Senhor' na primeira oração.
> 2. 'a Ela' e "d'Ela" remetem a 'Vossa Alteza' nas demais.​A coerência dele no interior das orações tampouco demonstra que 'Vossa Majestade [...] vosso leal servidor' esteja errado. Nem que esteja certo.
> 
> Em suma, é uma lambança. Admito que estava enganado sobre os usos de 'vós' no português antigo e clássico. No entanto, falta muito para me convencer de que 'vós' traduza adequadamente, no âmbito das línguas modernas, o 'vous', 'sama', 'Sie' etc. Fica muito afetado.
> 
> No caso do robô do @Tony100000, o efeito será *cômico*. Se o original não for cômico, a tradução não ficará boa.



Concordo com o que diz.
Quanto à primeira questão, no entanto, o que me causa alguma impressão é precisamente a oscilação entre a segunda ('_Vossa Majestade_') e a terceira pessoa ('_a Ela ... peço que mande_'), em orações separadas, é certo, mas dentro da mesma frase e referindo-se a uma única pessoa, o rei. Não prova nada, realmente, em qualquer dos sentidos, mas, de alguma forma, reforça-me a convicção que estas formas de expressão têm mais a ver com etiquetas e ritos do que com a gramática e, por isso, esta não será o melhor instrumento para as validar. Devo acrescentar, não obstante, que Vieira, cujas cartas entretanto encontrei, usa sistematicamente '_seus_' nas que escreve ao rei, e o mesmo sucede com as que alguns governadores coloniais brasileiros lhe remeteram mais ou menos na mesma época. No século XVII, aliás, ainda não encontrei nenhuma amostra do contrário
Quanto a afectação, não a podemos ver com os nossos olhos. Se contextualizarmos o uso no tempo a que se reporta, concretamente na fauna que girava à volta das cortes e nos códigos relacionais da gente da nobreza e alta burguesia e do funcionalismo, penso que era normalíssima. Num dos estudos que li esta manhã sobre as tais cartas dos governadores, bastante vasto, mas apenas com pequenos extractos delas (terei de pesquisar no histórico do browser para encontrar o link), a autora refere que, nas audiências presenciais, os cortesãos nem sequer podiam piscar os olhos fora do momento em que a etiqueta o autorizava. Acrescenta que as cartas recebidas do rei eram lidas no Brasil com igual cerimonial, no salão nobre, debaixo dos retratos, simulando a presença efectiva, no local, da pessoa real. Era assim, de uma forma geral, em todo o lado. Encontrei referências a instruções detalhadas do Filipe II (a quem chamavam, nesse tempo, "Rey papeleyro" pelo seu apego à burocracia), que já conhecia de biografias dele, sobre a forma que deviam revestir as cartas que lhe eram dirigidas. Não me recordo se por força dessas instruções, mas essas cartas deviam, por exemplo, deixar sempre espaço nas margens para ele fazer as suas anotações. Diversamente, as que ele escrevia ocupavam toda a largura da página, sem deixar espaço algum. Obviamente, não esperava nem desejava comentários sobre o que dizia ou mandava fazer. São, portanto, sociedades e ambientes muito ritualizados, muito cheios de regras e afectações, que, no entanto, eram essenciais à exteriorização do poder do Estado (e que continuaram a ser, não tenhamos ilusões, ainda que com diferentes manifestações. Naturalmente, essas de que falamos soam a ridículo hoje em dia, excepto aos leitores de madame de Rotschild e aos membros de jet-set pindéricos, senão mesmo grotescos, como o português.) A desadequação do '_vós_' à fala de um robô, foi, aliás, a primeira objecção que pus ao responder ao Tony.
Só como última nota, ainda gostava de apurar se, não havendo testemunhos directos destes usos para além de algumas cartas e uns poucos escritos (não era como hoje, que há gravações de som e vídeo e não se dá um peido sem que fique documentado nalguma rede social), parte da formulação concreta desta linguagem não terá sido invenção das novelas históricas do romantismo, que agora está a ser reinventada pelo cinema, pelas séries de fantasia com fundo histórico, e, lamentavelmente, pelos tais tradutores do general Staff.


----------

